# Party Shorts or Boli PC's?



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am looking to get myself a box of ISOM's this week as a little present for myself for getting through midterms and starting a new job. I've narrowed it down to these two choices (with Boli Coronas a dark horse third). Does anyone have any suggestions as far as which to go with?


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Depends on your preference. They are both tied in my book! Both great smokes at affordable pricing. Unless you buy with a cab.. Go with the Shorts!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Boli is one of the highest on my "go to" list... I think a MUST have for every humi.

Good luck... rough decision


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Love the Boli's but I'm a Party man and would go with the shorts. Something about the Partagas that gits me where it hurts or helps, hell I don't know. Ever since I had that first PSD4 its been Party time.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Another vote for the Partagas Shorts!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Love'em both. And ultimately you will want to have both in your humidor. Personally, I find myself going to the Boli PCs more often. But it all depends upon my mood. Tough to beat a BPC with a little age on it.:w


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would go with the party shorts (spicy) but hell you can't go wrong with the boli PC (earthy)too.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Boli, Boli, Boli, Boli, Boli... Party shorts are good but did I say Boli?


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

god you guys are killing me, i love spicy. I really havent had an ISOM in a long time though and i hear so many things about the boli


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Alow me to throw a wrench into the mix, if your out for lots of flavor. RASC's are loaded with just that at around the same money. Just my :2


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> Alow me to throw a wrench into the mix, if your out for lots of flavor. RASC's are loaded with just that at around the same money. Just my :2


:tpd: RAscc...mmmmm:w

:ms NCRM


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm partial to the Bolivar.:2


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Boli PC's for me( I meant that's my preference ):al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

vic_c said:


> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/6365/h111lw.jpg


 Vic, love the "new" sig. Nice solution...


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

love them shorts


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like a toss up doesn't it?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

qwerty1500 said:


> Looks like a toss up doesn't it?


Not at all.............

He should buy both!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

If you throw the RASCC in there, go with that!

RASCC
Partagas Shorts
Monte 5


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't suppose any of you would be willing to sell me a couple of singles so I could try the 2(3) and make my decision?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

*rant mode on*
Am I the only one who hates these threads and thinks they are pointless? Just cause someone says you should buy something cause they like it, doesn't mean you will. A lot of people rave about PSD4, never really done it for me...so if ya listened to me, you would never buy em....but they may be your fav smoke now. Liking a smoke is purely subjective and seems like we get three of these every week from someone new...why doesn't anybody try to find out what they like on their own anymore....do some research, read some reviews....there are thousands out there...I hardly read this forum anymore cause all it I ever see is what should I buy, whats best, which do you prefer.
I know there is other stuff, but not much.
Gah, I guess I just stupid for trying everything I can and making up my own decision.
*rant mode off*

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> *rant mode on*
> Am I the only one who hates these threads and thinks they are pointless? Just cause someone says you should buy something cause they like it, doesn't mean you will. A lot of people rave about PSD4, never really done it for me...so if ya listened to me, you would never buy em....but they may be your fav smoke now. Liking a smoke is purely subjective and seems like we get three of these every week from someone new...why doesn't anybody try to find out what they like on their own anymore....do some research, read some reviews....there are thousands out there...I hardly read this forum anymore cause all it I ever see is what should I buy, whats best, which do you prefer.
> I know there is other stuff, but not much.
> Gah, I guess I just stupid for trying everything I can and making up my own decision.
> ...


Isn't asking questions to a cigar forum constitutes research? Granted you will get personal and differing opinion, at least you will get a baseline of how they are i.e., spicy, earthy, need some aging, etc.,

I agree that buying and actually trying them is best, but not everyone has the resources nor access to good quality ISOMs.

Just my 1c.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> Isn't asking questions to a cigar forum constitutes research? Granted you will get personal and differing opinion, at least you will get a baseline of how they are i.e., spicy, earthy, need some aging, etc.,
> 
> I agree that buying and actually trying them is best, but not everyone has the resources nor access to good quality ISOMs.
> 
> Just my 1c.


asking questions before checking to see if its asked before is a pain though, do we really need the 932'nd thread asking for opinions on these smokes? Do research yes, don't ask us to do it for you over and over again
If ya want baseline opinions, go to top25cigar or cigars-review. My whole point is what one person likes another will hate, its far more fun to find out for yourself...get a couple singles or a fiver, if yer afraid to make a jump on a box and find out for yourself if ya like it or not regardless of what any of us said


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

If you check, I'm pretty sure you're rant has also been done to death. :s 

Its called having a conversation.  


PS - please don't misunderstand, I quite enjoyed reading the rant!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

stormin said:


> If you check, I'm pretty sure you're rant has also been done to death. :s
> 
> Its called having a conversation.
> 
> PS - please don't misunderstand, I quite enjoyed reading the rant!


yes its been done to death by the fogs who no longer read these forums and therefore no longer spread the wisdom they have learned, like me once again apparently


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> *rant mode on*
> Am I the only one who hates these threads and thinks they are pointless? Just cause someone says you should buy something cause they like it, doesn't mean you will. A lot of people rave about PSD4, never really done it for me...so if ya listened to me, you would never buy em....but they may be your fav smoke now. Liking a smoke is purely subjective and seems like we get three of these every week from someone new...why doesn't anybody try to find out what they like on their own anymore....do some research, read some reviews....there are thousands out there...I hardly read this forum anymore cause all it I ever see is what should I buy, whats best, which do you prefer.
> I know there is other stuff, but not much.
> Gah, I guess I just stupid for trying everything I can and making up my own decision.
> ...


I'm sorry that you get threads like this every week, however it isn't like this is about some cigar that I can just walk down to a b and m and pick a couple up of. Most sources that I have found aren't willing to sell singles of cubans and the one that does has a flat shipping fee of 30 bucks hardly making it worth it for one stick. So you can rant all you want however I see no problem with this thread and I am sorry that you did.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

APFPilot1985 said:


> I'm sorry that you get threads like this every week, however it isn't like this is about some cigar that I can just walk down to a b and m and pick a couple up of. Most sources that I have found aren't willing to sell singles of cubans and the one that does has a flat shipping fee of 30 bucks hardly making it worth it for one stick. So you can rant all you want however I see no problem with this thread and I am sorry that you did.


I was gonna let this go but I just can't...so ya can't go down to the b&m and yer sources suck...well how about the WTB/WTS forums that you whined, stomped yer feet, held yer breath, and threatened to leave CS until PDS gave ya access...
Ever think about using that?
Or do you just have this pathological need to whine and piss people off?

Read more post less, and stop freakin whining
Its crap like this that has most of the FOGS not even bothering here anymore
Newbie punks who think they don't have to go thru the paces and should get everything handed to em


----------



## APFPilot1985 (Mar 16, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> Read more post less, and stop freakin whining
> Its crap like this that has most of the FOGS not even bothering here anymore
> Newbie punks who think they don't have to go thru the paces and should get everything handed to em


Bitter much? Think about it. If you get this upset over a post on an internet forum then that could be a sign of a much bigger issue. It's not like this thread was ambiguously titled, if you don't want to read it don't open it.

Anyone I asked earlier in this thread if anyone would be willing to sell a couple of these sticks to me. This thread was civil until you came in.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

APFPilot1985 said:


> Bitter much? Think about it. If you get this upset over a post on an internet forum then that could be a sign of a much bigger issue. It's not like this thread was ambiguously titled, if you don't want to read it don't open it.
> 
> Anyone I asked earlier in this thread if anyone would be willing to sell a couple of these sticks to me. This thread was civil until you came in.


it never was about a post, it was about an attitude...you just happened to be the post I ranted in, and it woulda ended there...but couple of ya couldn't let it
Not bitter at all, however its not worth it for me to waste my time explaining why I am pissed off to you...there really is no point in banging my head against the wall for someone who just won't get it...other than to say if you think this place is just a forum? You are sorely mistaken, its a community of close friends, which someday you could have been a part of....but for you, it will probably always remain, just a forum


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21850

You can see why people get frustrated when a second thread on the same exact topic is started a couple of weeks after the first.

If you want to see if you can snag some cigars, that would be the WTB forum.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Why not learn from this and treat yourself to a sampler of say 5 BPC, 5 Party Shorts, and 5 RASS? This way if your taste is different then everyone else's (which it will be...) then you aren't stuck with a box of something that didn't trip the trigger for you.

Samplers are a great way to get 1st hand experience with the WIDE variety of choices available, even in the non-Habano world. Don't be surprised that your favorite will be something that has NOT be raved about, or you'll develop a selctive group of favorites for the mood your are in.

Celebrate the mid-term by trying many!!


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

for me, its the party short by far.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I've had one Boli PC with some age on it(great cigar) , was better then the fresh Party shorts but the Partags Serie D #4 was uh WOW , what a cigar . Maybe you should just do a sampler of 5ers .


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> it never was about a post, it was about an attitude...you just happened to be the post I ranted in, and it woulda ended there...but couple of ya couldn't let it
> Not bitter at all, however its not worth it for me to waste my time explaining why I am pissed off to you...there really is no point in banging my head against the wall for someone who just won't get it...other than to say if you think this place is just a forum? You are sorely mistaken, its a community of close friends, which someday you could have been a part of....but for you, it will probably always remain, just a forum


Well, I can see that soon most people here are going to hate me, but for the love of god this is a "CIGAR" forum and people are here to ask questions. I don't understand- If you have seen a certain question or don't like a question move on to the next subject. You don't have to look at it and you certainly don't have to waste your time berating someone about a post you don't like. Find something better to do with your time.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Just use the eeni-meeni-myni-mo method; it's fairly apparent that you can't lose either way.

I recently purchased a cab of Shorts, my first box of ISOMs, without ever having sampled one. I just read past raves/rants and pulled the trigger (which is part of the fun IMO). I would think that most well-known ISOMs are smokable, so how can you lose? Take some chances and you'll find gold...


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I must admit that I am a Party Short man and as such I even love them young. Most people wait on them for about a year so it may come down to box dates. I think that Boli's have the edge at less than a year but a lot of that is personal preferance.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I'm a noobie and I find these discussions quite helpful.I am smoking a Parti P C especiales right now and wishing I had a roach clip. I'll be in Aruba next week and intend on buying a couple of boxes of ISOM's. I will try the Parti shorts and the Boli PC's . I'll probably smoke a few of the other brands before I drop down a few hundred dollars, but this forum or chat between friends gives me a statring point. Every good journey needs a starting point, the journeys end will be another story. So thank you all for your personal thoughts and time invested in helping us neophytes. Thanks Rick.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

OMFG, i'm gone for one freaking week and this is what happens. Extreme newbage to a painful level. For the love of christ people, this has been asked so many times it hurts. Is asking a new member to use the search feature too much to ask? Why is it so many new members seem to lack the ability to make decisions on their own? Like a bunch of damn newbie sheep.

You want my advice? Find a source that doesn't suck my grandmothers ass and will sell you a fiver or singles. Then try them on your own and generate your own damn opinon. And DO NOT RAG ON THE FOGS! 

I'm done ranting, had a long flight home. Sorry guys and gals, hate to seem grouchy, but this thread makes my brain hurt.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> OMFG, i'm gone for one freaking week and this is what happens. Extreme newbage to a painful level. For the love of christ people, this has been asked so many times it hurts. Is asking a new member to use the search feature too much to ask? Why is it so many new members seem to lack the ability to make decisions on their own? Like a bunch of damn newbie sheep.
> 
> You want my advice? Find a source that doesn't suck my grandmothers ass and will sell you a fiver or singles. Then try them on your own and generate your own damn opinon. And DO NOT RAG ON THE FOGS!
> 
> I'm done ranting, had a long flight home. Sorry guys and gals, hate to seem grouchy, but this thread makes my brain hurt.


nice to have ya back? :fu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> OMFG, i'm gone for one freaking week and this is what happens. Extreme newbage to a painful level. For the love of christ people, this has been asked so many times it hurts. Is asking a new member to use the search feature too much to ask? Why is it so many new members seem to lack the ability to make decisions on their own? Like a bunch of damn newbie sheep.
> 
> You want my advice? Find a source that doesn't suck my grandmothers ass and will sell you a fiver or singles. Then try them on your own and generate your own damn opinon. And DO NOT RAG ON THE FOGS!
> 
> I'm done ranting, had a long flight home. Sorry guys and gals, hate to seem grouchy, but this thread makes my brain hurt.


Your grouchy Joe? Funny I hadn't noticed. HMMM your grand mothers ass? Hey she's probably my age. I had an opinion once, that had to be before I got married. :r

Hope otherwise the trip went well..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

the grouchy SOB came back to a bitch slap, aint that right Punk? :gn


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

So, Boli RC or PSD4?

I'm pretty sure that's a new question. I don't know, I didn't search.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> So, Boli RC or PSD4?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's a new question. I don't know, I didn't search.


Well, I've had the RC, freaking fabulous!!

I've never had a PSD4, but would love to try one (see "trolling thread" thats been revived of late  )

Or if anyone could send me a source to find them (see "Don't ask, don't tell thread"  )

All of the above is in jest, I have no idea what is in any of the above threads, or where to find them, I don't search either :r .

But seriously, I do love the RCs, based on my very limited experience with them.


----------

